# Rabbit hide



## Hoyt Hunter5 (Feb 28, 2009)

I have never tanned any hides and have some rabbit hides in the freezer I want to tan. Has any one ever tanned a rabbit hide?


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

I will not do them, they are like tissue paper, they rip really easy, even if you tan them, the leather is so thin it will rip easily. It can be done, but they are very delicate. Tanneries will not even touch them.


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

Paul Thompson said:


> I will not do them, they are like tissue paper, they rip really easy, even if you tan them, the leather is so thin it will rip easily. It can be done, but they are very delicate. Tanneries will not even touch them.


 I won't do them either.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

Yep..no Bunny's, at least not the for legged type.


----------



## Custom Artist (Jan 28, 2009)

I just tanned 3 of them, but I am using them for trim on a columbia jacket. I did not have any problems, but I am only using certain areas in strips. As long as they are fleshed properly, and then I used protal and ran them over the edge of a board. They turned out very nice!


----------

